# ActionListener Events zweimal gefeuert



## Gast (16. Okt 2008)

Hallo,
ich habe eine eigene ActionListenerKlasse, die ausgelöst wird, sobald ich einen Button klicke. 
Allerdings wird das ActionEvent zweimal gefeuert, obwohl ich nur einmal auf den Button klicke. Da ich in der processAction Methode eine Email absende, bekomme ich diese Email immer zweimal.
Kennt jemand das Problem und kann man das irgendwie lösen?
Danke


----------



## SlaterB (16. Okt 2008)

z.B. den ActionListener nicht zweimal hinzufügen,

oder ähnliche Scherze, die man nur aus Quellcode erkennen kann


----------



## Gast (16. Okt 2008)

Ok, ich glaube ich habe den Fehler gefunden.
Der ActionListener reagiert auch auf Buttons, bei denen ich ihn nicht per <f:actionListener type="..."/> tag hinzugefügt habe. 
Lag also daran, dass ich ihn schon in der faces-config per <actionlistener> hinzugefügt hatte und dann mit JSF Tag nochmal auf einen Button registriert (wusste nicht, dass das <actionlistener> Element in der faces-config den Actionlistener auf alle Buttons registriert).
Danke!


----------



## SlaterB (16. Okt 2008)

oh, JSF und so komische Dinge, gar nicht Swing-GUI wie ich dachte,
naja, wenns geholfen hat


----------

